# Building Woodland Scenics "Scenic Ridge"



## JohnAP

I will be posting updates here on the progress of my "Scenic Ridge" layout. It all started here in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=5

Here is the current stus of life on "The Wolf Line":










Along with a pic of some of the building kits awaiting building:










More coming as work progresses!


----------



## Big Ed

Why did you start a new thread?

You could have just continued on the old one?


----------



## JohnAP

*Why I switched*

Big Ed,

When I started the original thread in the N scale section, I was seeking information about the layout. It gradualy turned into my actualy building the layout, which is what this section was set up for, I assume. Any way, thanks to all who have offered advice and sugestions, keep em coming please!


----------



## JohnAP

*This weeks progress update*

Of course, not as much as I would have liked LOL.










Got the # 6 turnouts in. Got all the "yard" flex track cut and pinned down. Drew some rough road lane markings for "Wolf Creek". Did some loco maintainance. Oddly enough, the 2 sheets of 1/2" foam that is supplied with the kit was spposed to be enough to make both the left and right "level" areas and the four foam tunnel portals. I only made the right side "town" area slightly larger than what the instructions called for and there was no way there was enough to make the left side level area. I had to order more because neither of the hobby shops had any in stock. Started construction of the signal tower (the brown base on the left end of the "yard). Ran some trains, staged some cars. Busy little yard for a one wolf town! That's about it for now.


----------



## Steve441

Lookin' Good John - I'm watching - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

*This weeks progress- or lack thereof*










Sometimes ya gotta take the good with the bad! Got my 1/2" foam in and made the level area on the left. Tried all sorts of siding possibilities to the left. A single siding is all that will comfortably fit. Bad news, there is no way to do "Long Valley Lumber" justice with just one siding, or the area I have to work with, so I'm looking around for a smaller saw mill, possibly a father and son operation. Made some progress on the signal tower. Tried out the tunnel portals. Threw a couple old t shirts from the rag pile on to get an idea of the mountain shapes. The New York Central System sign won't go on this layout, it has been hangin around in around in my "box of lights and stuff" for a while, so I figured I'd show it off! Hopefully I can get more done this week, have to sneak time away from working on the house!


----------



## Steve441

Yep John - You need 2 sidings for LVLumber. With your new idea - it's gonna be great Man! Keep us posted!


----------



## JohnAP

*Update*

Didn't get much done due to having to move everything out of the train room in order to rip up old carpet. Did manage to slap together 4 of Woodland Scenics "4 walls and a roof" buildings. The hard part of painting and detailing remains, but the town of Wolf Creek is beggining to take shape. Still looking for a small lumber mill. Probably end up kitbashing something together. I have a steam donkey to use for hauling logs down off the mountain and lots of lumber. Just need some buildings that will work for a sawmill.


----------



## Steve441

Nice! I love to see these things develop! - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Fiberglass mesh wallboard tape on the foam joints, huh? Clever.


----------



## Conductorjoe

I personally dont care for the Foam roadbed however on a smaller layout if done right its a good product. 
You sure have done an awesome job with it.

Looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

*Thanks guys*

TJ,

I've been doing a lot of work around the house so I had a 300' roll and an 18 lb sack (now about a 4 lb sack) of joint compound. I used the tape on all the foam joints but the risers of course) cause I wasn't sure of the durability of the foam joints. The hot wire did have a dificult time cutting through the tape.

Conductorjoe,

Thanks, it's my first time using the foam roadbed.


----------



## JohnAP

Not much progress due to other things going on, but I did get most of the buildings finished.


----------



## Steve441

Nice to see the buildings well started - There is surprizingly good space for a great street corner - I also like the profile boards at the back - Great Depth and Height in a small space - Right On John! - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Thanks Steve. I have the front profile board made up, but I don't think I'm going to use the profile they supplied. Besides, I want to add a wiring bus for building lights etc, and still need to finalize runs for turnout control power. I might just build a simple control panel into the front profile board with plug and play leads for the power supplies.


----------



## Xnats

The city looks good John, it would be really cool with lights. Good to see your getting a little time in.


----------



## NorCalTransplant

This is looking great, I'm watching for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

I agree ... looks great. Reminds me a bit of some small hillside New Englad old industrial towns ... very nice!


----------



## Steve441

Lights will be super John - Sounds like you really know about the wiring (unlike myself) -Steve


----------



## kursplat

looking nice. once spring arrives and all that snow melts off it will really look good :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP

Steve, the lights aren't dificult. No more dificult then doing track wiring. The hard part will be the interior dividers necessary to make it look believable. All those buildings are just a big open box at the moment. I have a bunch of leds I plan on using, powered from a seperate power supply that will also power the turnouts.

Kursplat, hope the ankle is mending well. If it were up to me, it would be snow year round! lol

TJ, thanks for the compliment!

NorCal, it's going to be a slow process! Hopefuly I can get out the paint booth (read big cardboard box) and at least get a little color on the buildings soon!

Stan, I like to pre-plan things, so I'm working on a string of leds powered from a pot so I can adjust the voltage up and down. Wouold be extreme to have a seperate pot for each building!  Also a way to add floors and wall like dividers in the basic box buildings. Might hit up Steve to build me some micro office furniture! ROFLMAO


----------



## benjaminrogers

I'd use stock styrene from a hobbyshop to add the floors. It's comes in so many shapes you could glue lips around where the second floor goes, cut a floor to size and add it right in!


----------



## Steve441

*Snow*

Thanks John - I get you about the building dividers - Important! Snowin like crazy here now Man! Pics from my front and back windows in the Hood Man! Gimme your address and I will send you 4 chairs no problem - On EBay I am centralcanadastamps so postage is no sweat for me.  Cheers - Steve


----------



## log0008

looking great enjoying the updates!


----------



## JohnAP

*update*

Not much of one, but I found the makings for my "Wolf Creek Lumber". JV models Boyd logging camp and Lucas sawmill.










Also got this guy in an ebay lot. Not much to look at and needs some TLC but it has a strobe light on top that actualy works. It's a bachmann with dogbone drive. One issue it has is the front dogbone slipped out of it's socket.


----------



## brianw

Mind if I ask where you found the set for $230? The best I've found is around $300.

Thanks.


----------



## The New Guy

Just a little something to consider - I went to school in it's shadow .


----------



## Carl

Very nice work on the layout.


----------



## steam chaser

Looks very nice,love the bridge coming out by the tunnel,can't wait to see more.


----------

